# Kein Java Browserplugin

## belbono

Hallo,

ich habe das Problem, dass ich nach ewigem Gefummel einfach kein Plugin für Java installiert bekomm.

```
localhost root # eselect java-nsplugin list

Available 32-bit Java browser plugins

Available 64-bit Java browser plugins

```

Den nspluginwrapper habe ich installiert, wobei ich nicht ganz sicher bin ob ich den hier brauche.

JRE installieren USE flag 'nsplugin' bringt nix

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild     U ] dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.6.0.06 [1.6.0.05] USE="X alsa (-nsplugin) -odbc" 62,264 kB 
> 
> 

 

Was bedeutet das (-nsplugin) bzw. wie kann ich das beheben, dass solche eingeklammerten Flags nie etwas bewirken ?

----------

## gimpel

Für 64bit gibts eine JDK mit brauchbarem plugin im java-overlay

```
layman -a java-overlay

emerge -av icedtea
```

Anonsten musst du einen 32bit browser und emul-linux-x86-java nehmen.

----------

## belbono

hmpf..also wieder so ein 64bit frickel-flaschenhals

ok danke für den tip. klappt wunderbar mit der 32bit jdk version

----------

## manuels

 *belbono wrote:*   

> hmpf..also wieder so ein 64bit frickel-flaschenhals

 

Sorry, ein bisschen Offtopic, aber bei mir ist java der einzige "64bit frickel-flaschenhals".

Wo hast du denn noch welche?

----------

## belbono

Naja wenn man das dazuzählen kann, hab ich bedingt durch Firefox-bin noch das Flashplugin.

Die selbst kompilierte Firefox-Version war bei mir absolut instabil und ist bei Flash Elementen gerne mal ein paar lange Sekunden eingefroren.

...nicht zu vergessen, dass einige Addons (Firebug) in dieser FF-Version nicht liefen.

----------

## s.hase

 *belbono wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die selbst kompilierte Firefox-Version war bei mir absolut instabil und ist bei Flash Elementen gerne mal ein paar lange Sekunden eingefroren.
> 
> 

 

Das wird aber wahrscheinlich nicht am FF liegen, sondern an dem nspluginwrapper + Flash Plugin (jedenfalls unter amd64).

 *belbono wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...nicht zu vergessen, dass einige Addons (Firebug) in dieser FF-Version nicht liefen.

 

Wenn man den FF mit dem Useflag mozdevelop baut geht auch Firebug ohne Probleme  :Wink: 

----------

## tost

Unter KDE im Konqueror kannst du den Pfad zu deiner Java Version direkt eingeben.

Ich verwende für alle Java Seiten seitdem den Konqueror und bin mit dieser Lösung für mich sehr zufrieden

Grüße

----------

## Knieper

>Kein Java Browserplugin

Sei doch froh. Seit der Neuinstallation kommt mit der Mist nicht mehr auf den Rechner. Ich hab es noch nicht einmal vermisst.   :Wink: 

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

@ gimpel Du bist mein Held. Besten Dank.

Firefox 64 mit Flash 10 und Java 64 Plugin. Jetzt sind alle meine Probleme aus der Welt.

Sebastian

----------

## benf

 *gimpel wrote:*   

> Für 64bit gibts eine JDK mit brauchbarem plugin im java-overlay
> 
> ```
> layman -a java-overlay
> 
> ...

 

Wenn man kein overlay nutzen möchte, sollte auch blackdown reichen.

Ich habe z.b. blackdown-jdk installiert und das enthält folgendes plugin, welches mit meinem 64bit firefox gut funktioniert:

```

equery f dev-java/blackdown-jdk | grep javaplugin_oji

/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/plugin/amd64/mozilla/libjavaplugin_oji.so

```

Achja, verwirrend ist, dass das nsplugin useflag immer disabled ist.

Das Plugin wird aber trotzdem installiert, also nicht irritieren beim emergen..

----------

